# Help! MTP Not working!



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, so I've got a weird problem here, and I'm looking for some help. Like the title says, MTP on my phone is no longer working. I have tried connecting my phone to two different computers (I'm certain the drivers are properly installed on both because my phone used to work on them just fine). I've used 3 different USB cables. I'm running AOKP 4/26 nightly, but I've tried many different older versions of AOKP (it's all I had on my phone at the time). I do use fast charge frequently, but I've double and triple checked that it was disabled when I've been trying to connect my phone to my comp. And after doing a full factory reset, fast charge should be disabled by default anyway.

I should point out that the USB connection is being made between the phone and the computer, as the phone charges when I connect it, but MTP just doesn't initialize.

I'm about to try flashing a touchwiz ROM, and if that doesn't work I'm going to ODIN and see if that fixes it. In the meantime, does anyone have any experience with this issue and can share advice on a fix?

Edit: Ok, I ODIN'd my phone and now everything's working again. Even restored my backup of what I was running when the bug existed and it's still working. Anyway, this was weird.

MODS, FEEL FREE TO SHUT DOWN THIS THREAD


----------



## bmzero (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a similar issue. I am on one of the latest AOKP nightlies. Everything has worked fine in the past, but now I get an "unknown device" in the Device Manager. Did you see a similar message in Device Manager?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmzero (Aug 10, 2012)

Installing the latest Lean Kernel fixed my issue - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32286-kernel-aosp-jb-v58-5513-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel/


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah I never used device manager. I ODIN'd my phone back to stock, then restored a backup of my ROM that I made before I ODIN'd. Everything's working fine now.


----------

